

Data stolen from 35 million South Korean social networking users - pratyushkp
http://www.blogoholic.in/2011/07/29/data-stolen-35-million-south-korean-social-networking-users/#close=1

======
ximeng
Entire article is copied from here:

[http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/07/28/data-stolen-
from-...](http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/07/28/data-stolen-
from-35-million-south-korean-social-networking-users/)

------
brg
This is extremely bad. From their resident registration numbers, their entire
lives and can be exposed.

------
hwang89
49 million people live in the country, 35 million of them have had their
personal information exposed because of this internet hack.

Wow.

------
pyre
I hope they get it back! I would be lost if my data were taken from me!

